# Rat sneezing fit - is this serious?



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi all - My rat, Bernie, just started having a bit of a sneezing fit. I monitored him for about 15 minutes and he was wheezing, sneezing excessively, etc. I listened to his breathing and sometimes it was clear, others it sounded like he was very congested. I ran a shower and let the steam fill the room. I brought him in there for about 5 minutes and let him breathe. After I brought him out, the wheezing seemed to have subsided. The wheezing is back again as is the sneezing. I see no porphyrin around his nose or eyes and he is fairly active in the cage. How serious could this be? I don't want to have to go all the way to the vet and pay $80 just to find out it's not serious.

What do you all think?

Thanks.


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

Update: the sneezing seems to have subsided. Should I just keep an eye on him for the next 24 hours?


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

ive heard that is kinda like an asthma attack, i read to give them a little bit of dark chocolate. im not sure tho, if it happens again id be worried but once it could have just been dust or something?


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm not too sure about the chocolate - rats don't process milk or cheese very well.


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

Iheartroxyrat said:


> ive heard that is kinda like an asthma attack, i read to give them a little bit of dark chocolate. im not sure tho, if it happens again id be worried but once it could have just been dust or something?


 Thank you, though - it doesn't seem so bad right now but if he is not improved by tomorrow, he'll be going to the emergency vet.


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

it has to be dark chocolate, not milk chocolate, its in the first aid sticky.


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

Quick update on Bernie: I took him to a 24 hour clinic last night. He wasn't wheezing at all during the visit. The vet listened to his breathing and said he sounded clear and that there was no discharge from his eyes or nose. I brought him home and sprayed down his cage to reduce any fumes or odors that may be causing him respiratory distress. I have a window opened with a fan blowing air out of the room. Today, he's sneezing and either wheezing or "wet sneezing". It sounds like he's fairly congested but there's no discharge from his eyes or nose. He accepts food readily from me and has no problems eating, drinking or defecating/urinating in his cage. He is moving a little slowly but other than that and sneezing/wheezing, he seems ok. It doesn't look like there are any exotic vets opened today who can treat him. Are there any home remedies I can try to tide him over until tomorrow? Or just any general advice about what this may be? Thanks all.


----------



## giggles_mcbug (Sep 10, 2011)

If he's eating and drinking, then I wouldn't worry too much. Put lots of yummy easy to eat food in his cage to be on the safe side. 

Take him to the vet first chance you get.


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

Cool. Thanks. Just took him back from the vet with some baytril so he'll be all better in no time.


----------

